# Striations in coat



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

With this winter not really being very intense at all, Pimg didn't seem to go through a period of bulking up her coat, or busting it. I mean- she did a bit, but not like your typical winter/spring bust. So that might have something to do with this...

Also- I haven't given her a bath in a while; that might help.

I brush her fairly regularly (about once every month or month and a half, depending on when it looks like she needs it) but the last few brushings haven't removed much hair at all. And that's with a furmanator even.

I'm seeing some striations in Pimg's coat, and I'm not sure what that means or how to take care of it. I've seen this in older dogs (a 14yr old husky comes to mind) and always attributed it to old age. But Pimg's only 6- that's not that old.

Do any of you groomers happen to know what these lines are? Granted, it LOOKS like bulk hair tufts that should come out, but they are still attached, not like tufts at all.

Thoughts? (I'm talking about the lines on her ribcage.)










I just can't seem to get a picture of her running where she isn't on her front legs! haha!


















Ignore the tongue- we just finished a hard session of agility...


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm probably totally wrong in thinking this, but could that be from using the furminator? I know with my last boy, it seemed to really strip his coat right off, so I ended up only using it on his rear fluff, and only then when he really needed it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Both of my dogs have had wonky coats this year. Strange weather can't make up its mind.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks guys- glad to know my dog isn't the only one with a wonky coat right now. I just gave her a bath, hopefully that helps a bit.


----------

